# Schools in Ottawa,Ontario



## Ryze (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi. I'm a Singaporean with 2 kids, 7 and 8 years old. My husband is thinking of getting a job in Ottawa. I would like to ask recommendations on good schools for my kids there, preferably near Vanier or around that area. How would the fees be like? Also, my kids' knowledge of French is zero, thus, would they have problems adapting to the school curriculum? Really appreciate your kind reply. Thank you.


----------

